# Off Grid Living



## AG Golda (Apr 9, 2021)

Wanted to show you guys where I'm staying for now  that is a very unfinished hut but I like practicing more primitive camping. Theres a trailer underneath the green tent that is the house. Been here for two years but the weather is just soooo nice right now and the west coast is calling me


----------



## Bibs (Jun 27, 2021)

That's fucking dope, is your hut well insulated or is that not an issue where you're at?


----------



## AG Golda (Jun 27, 2021)

IanIam said:


> That's fucking dope, is your hut well insulated or is that not an issue where you're at?


Thanks so much !!! I wish it wasn't an issue lol I am in east coast Canada, it's cold as fuck here lol.... the trailer had reflective insulation and a fireplace that was converted to propane use but we ran out all the time and had to go many winter nights without heat haha, it was cold but we were prepared....and the hut would have been insulated if finished but I left before i was done ! Next one will be a debris hut and those can retain a lot of heat but I'm hoping to be somewhere warmer when I make it 🤣🖤


----------



## Bibs (Jun 27, 2021)

AG Golda said:


> Thanks so much !!! I wish it wasn't an issue lol I am in east coast Canada, it's cold as fuck here lol.... the trailer had reflective insulation and a fireplace that was converted to propane use but we ran out all the time and had to go many winter nights without heat haha, it was cold but we were prepared....and the hut would have been insulated if finished but I left before i was done ! Next one will be a debris hut and those can retain a lot of heat but I'm hoping to be somewhere warmer when I make it 🤣🖤


Ah I see, well in the event you're stuck in colder environs a second time and provided starting a fire isn't an issue, there is an old heating method I used when I lived in the high sierras that could keep your future huts warm throughout winter it requires a stump or any log with decent girth and a metal L pipe at least 5 feet in length, hollow out a recess in the stump itself, fill it with kindling and set it alight, then affix the short end of the aforementioned L pipe directly into the stump itself then put the long end into the hut and the hot air will flow through the pipe and into your hut. It's similar to syphoning gasoline with a hose. I know you didn't ask for advice and you seem very capable but I still wanted to share what little knowledge I have. I hope you can make use of it in the future.


----------



## AG Golda (Jun 27, 2021)

IanIam said:


> Ah I see, well in the event you're stuck in colder environs a second time and provided starting a fire isn't an issue, there is an old heating method I used when I lived in the high sierras that could keep your future huts warm throughout winter it requires a stump or any log with decent girth and a metal L pipe at least 5 feet in length, hollow out a recess in the stump itself, fill it with kindling and set it alight, then affix the short end of the aforementioned L pipe directly into the stump itself then put the long end into the hut and the hot air will flow through the pipe and into your hut. It's similar to syphoning gasoline with a hose. I know you didn't ask for advice and you seem very capable but I still wanted to share what little knowledge I have. I hope you can make use of it in the future.


I am always happy to learn and to receive advice ! Thanks a lot for the trick, that's definitely useful


----------

